# Cribbage Board



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,

It's time to start a new project, can't be sitting and getting bored (board?)....yeh, right!!!

I got the project from this site...

http://www.canadianhomeworkshop.com/weekend/cribbage_board2.shtml

Anyway, my Dad's 80th birthday is coming up October 22nd and there is a party for him on the 25th so I want to try to get a crib board made for him before then.

I've just gotten the wood together for it so even though my work load is very heavy and I'm in a play that demands a lot of my time and meetings here and there, I'm going to try to get it done by the 25th.

Here are the pics of the wood so far....hope to have more to show soon.

Ed......


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Looks like some nice wood , I look forward to the end result.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok Folks,

We're progressing a bit. I've now drilled a bunch of holes in the thing so here are some pics.

Just a note, to get the paper and glue off, I used water....however the wood reacted....(wood will be would, wooden it?)....and bent a tad. I'm thinking of rewetting it and pressing it between something very flat while it dries to straighten it back out.....any ideas about that out there?

Thanks for the encouragement Mark.....

Thanks for looking everybody,

Ed......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ed

Very nice that's a lot of holes to drill without screwing it up. 

If it was me I would make a nice sub base with a sliding door for a pocket hole to put the pins in and then glue it down to the bent one to pull it back in place..and hold it in place  to make it just a bit diff. I would put the pocket in the edge of the board (_mortise_) with a small sliding door to hide them in ..( tee-slot bit would work I think ) 

========




karateed said:


> Ok Folks,
> 
> We're progressing a bit. I've now drilled a bunch of holes in the thing so here are some pics.
> 
> ...


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi BJ,

Actually I have a sub-base already, just need to make a template and route a hole (a la router plate) for the deck of cards and a 2" hole for the pins. There will be an earth magnet and a brass pin to connect the top (crib board) and the base. I believe the crib board could swivel open to reveal the cards and pins. This is a plan that you should be able to see from the link I left in my first post.

Thanks for the ideas though, will likely come in handy in a future project.

Ed......


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Ed

Looking good! 

I remember center punching each hole and then drilling, all 397 a total of 794 repeating movements,,,, Glad it was you this time. 

I used "acetone" to remove the tape and then a light sanding. It did not create me any problems.

I Layered my wood on mine, and maybe a bottom layer would help straighten yours.

Ed my friend I only ever built 2,,,, the holes drove me crazy 

Looks great,, hope you solve your warping.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> HI Ed
> 
> Very nice that's a lot of holes to drill without screwing it up.
> 
> ========



I agree on the holes! When I did my carriers I just used an up and down pattern, and that was enough holes for me... especially since I didn't own a drill press back then.


As for your board needing a drawer for the pegs, I wouldn't worry about it. We have a handfull of cribbage boards at work (I think it is a federal law that you have to play cribbage if you go to sea for a living) and we always leave the pegs in the board, usually to hold a deck of cards in place when we're not using them.


The one pictured was one I made for my grandfather's birthday about 10 years ago. It didn't see a lot of play back then because the small pegs and holes weren't the easiest for him to see. We used a massive board my dad had picked up in the Phillipines a long time before because the 2 in tall turned brass pegs were easy to handle. But he did like showing it off. 

The carrier flight deck on these opens up to store the cards and pegs. I had used poplar for the deck, and after a while it cupped a little bit so that I had to move the hinges and magnet catches. I guess all those holes drilled into the wood allowed the moisture to change a bit....



Great project, and I'm certain that your hard work and attention to detail will be appreciated!


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking good there Karateed..

Dammm lot of work but its worth it, some thing to look at over time and see you do have the patience very well done and for a good cause

Hey that Cribbage Board reminds of a an Incra ruler 

well done


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Ed,

Looking good there. 

Next time for the removal of the paper, as silly as it sounds. Use a heat gun or hair dryer, just keep it at it's lowest setting and keep moving it around. Don't hold in one spot. A small scraper will remove the paper, glue without leaving any residue. 

Again, keep the heat moving and you won't harm the wood.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice work Ed , someday i would like to learn that game .


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Excellent job Ed, you must be one very fast worker, considering your other commitments. Did you centre pop the marks and use a brad point bit?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Very nice job Ed! 

I cannot imagine drilling that many holes and still maintaining any form of sanity


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,

First I would just like to thank all of you for your suggestions, encouragement and kind words.

Second, the bend in the top piece sorted itself out as it dried. It has gone back to almost completely it's original flat self, so I didn't have to do anything very special to make it work.....

I've added a few more pics of where I'm at. So far I'm pleased.....I redrilled the holes as they were somewhat 'clogged' with wood bits from the first drilling. This only took about 1/2 hour as I just held the board in my hand and let the bit guide itself into each hole. It was a really fast process and worked wonderfully. As you can see from the pics the holes are much cleaner now.

I used a forstner bit to seat the earth magnets. I used a 1/8" brass pin for the pivot. I must say it's a very simple system but works really well. Tomorrow (errrr....later TODAY) I'll route a hole for a deck of cards and forstner a place for the pegs (2" hole). After that I plan to line both with felt lining.

My only concern is the finishing....when I use the clear poly, how would any of you suggest I do that without filling the holes back up again or am I in for a final redrilling of all the holes?

Thank you all so much for looking and for your help.

Ed......


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi John,

I got lucky with the warp....it straightened itself out...gave it a light sanding and all is good. I didn't find the holes too bad.....even redrilling them to get them crisp. I guess I'm already crazy...can be the only explanation.

Ed......



Check twice! said:


> Hi Ed
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> ...


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Doug,

I will end up with a place for both the cards and the pegs. It's part of the design.

Now that's a unique design there Doug.....very nice indeed....a carrier, who would have thought?

Ed......



kp91 said:


> I agree on the holes! When I did my carriers I just used an up and down pattern, and that was enough holes for me... especially since I didn't own a drill press back then.
> 
> 
> As for your board needing a drawer for the pegs, I wouldn't worry about it. We have a handfull of cribbage boards at work (I think it is a federal law that you have to play cribbage if you go to sea for a living) and we always leave the pegs in the board, usually to hold a deck of cards in place when we're not using them.
> ...


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Harry,

Went to find a brad point bit and found the only one I had in that size (1/8") to have disappeared. Lent my bits to my son-in-law and daughter so I suspect it's somewhere there.....

Anyway....I didn't pop the marks either, just good old fence (you can see the clamps and wood scrap in the pics) and steady hand to get everything lined up. It was tedious at first but a challenge to get it to work fairly right too.

Ed......



harrysin said:


> Excellent job Ed, you must be one very fast worker, considering your other commitments. Did you centre pop the marks and use a brad point bit?


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Bob,

Who said I was sane?

Ed......



Bob said:


> Very nice job Ed!
> 
> I cannot imagine drilling that many holes and still maintaining any form of sanity


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Ken,

Thanks for the idea, I'll definitely try it next time.....

Ed......



Hamlin said:


> Hi Ed,
> 
> Looking good there.
> 
> ...


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi John,

It's a great game to play but where would you fit it in. With the beautiful bird houses you construct, I don't know if you'd have time....

Ed......



cranbrook2 said:


> Nice work Ed , someday i would like to learn that game .


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Once again Ed, you have demonstrated skill and patience, well done.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Harry, very much, for the encouragement.

Ed......



harrysin said:


> Once again Ed, you have demonstrated skill and patience, well done.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A nice job Ed. I made a board for my friend Jim and was pleased with the results. I didn't take any photos of it but am planning on making a few for this Xmas so a photo shoot is in the works.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Mike,

I'm looking forward to your photo shoots.....I'm sure I'll learn a lot from them now that I have this experience....

I've added a couple more pics....there are 2 coats of clear satin poly on the pieces now.

You can see a forstner hole (2" diameter) which will house the pegs. I will fill the hole with green felt. Also there is a rectangular hole 3/4" deep. This will house the deck of cards. It will also have green felt.

I was going to put felt feet on the bottom of the base but have decided instread to surface the whole thing with green felt. I think that makes it better on slippery surfaces.

Once again, thank you all very much for looking and sharing your wisdom with me....I truly appreciate what you offer me and others.

Ed......


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ed, consider using non slip drawer liner, the same stuff we use for no clamp free hand routing pads.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Mike,

Already started it....it's working out very well and I'm finding it very easy to mold to where I want it. I've put it on the bottom of the base board, in the circular hole (at least the walls), have to cut a 2" circle and put it in place.

I seem to remember an earlier post about what your talking about.....memory needs a reboot I guess.

Also the fact that the felt was given to me for the best price (free) didn't hurt in helping me decide what I should be using.

Thanks very much though for giving me and others choices, that's what makes this such a great forum.

Ed......



Mike said:


> Ed, consider using non slip drawer liner, the same stuff we use for no clamp free hand routing pads.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ed


Here's a memory reboot

" memory needs a reboot I guess."


http://www.routerforums.com/43344-post9.html
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/4578-hold-mice.html


=========


karateed said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Already started it....it's working out very well and I'm finding it very easy to mold to where I want it. I've put it on the bottom of the base board, in the circular hole (at least the walls), have to cut a 2" circle and put it in place.
> 
> ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Great project Ed! 

Corey


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks BJ....I feel enlightened once again, Thanks Corey

Ed......


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Congratulations Ed. Looks very nice. I was wondering if you were going to make it by the 25th. Believe you are going to make it. Your father is going to love your gift.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Doug,

Thanks, yes, it's nip and tuck, very close......but I do believe it will be done in time. I hope he loves it.....

Ed......


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Looks like it will be a winner with your dad, Ed. Beautiful piece of work, showing lots of love and patience. 

Neal


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Neal,

I really appreciate that......

Ed......



oldnewbie said:


> Looks like it will be a winner with your dad, Ed. Beautiful piece of work, showing lots of love and patience.
> 
> Neal


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Well tomorrow is the day when Dad will get this board. I hope he likes it. I think the pictures are pretty much self-explanatory...so I'll let them do the talking.

I'm fairly pleased with the project, it was a small one but done with love and though I know of the many mistakes in it, it's come out better than I thought it would.

I will be happy to give this to my Dad who will likely see a million mistakes I can't....he's very good with wood, electrical, just about anything he puts his hand to....

Anyway, please enjoy the pictures and thanks for looking.

Ed......


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

And a few more.....

Ed......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It just oozes love, skill and lots of patience Ed. I can't see any faults, but of course we have to wait and see if Bj gives it his seal of approval. A lovely job as usual.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ed you did a GREAT job and I'm sure your Dad will love it like I do. 

I would give it 5 stars our of 5 stars a real keeper 


=============




harrysin said:


> It just oozes love, skill and lots of patience Ed. I can't see any faults, but of course we have to wait and see if Bj gives it his seal of approval. A lovely job as usual.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's it Ed, THE man has spoken.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

hahahahahaha are you sitting on that blanket aging with the all the needles in it    


http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/8324-looking-jig-cut-key-slots-slot-cutting-bit.html
=====



harrysin said:


> That's it Ed, THE man has spoken.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Gentlemen (Harry & BJ in this case),

I want to thank you so much for your encouragement and kind words. I'm actually at a loss for words.....and that never happens.

Thank you,

Ed......



bobj3 said:


> HI Ed you did a GREAT job and I'm sure your Dad will love it like I do.
> 
> I would give it 5 stars our of 5 stars a real keeper
> 
> ...





harrysin said:


> It just oozes love, skill and lots of patience Ed. I can't see any faults, but of course we have to wait and see if Bj gives it his seal of approval. A lovely job as usual.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Ed a very nice job. It is a very nice gift for your Dad and Mom, may they get many years of use out of it.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Well done Ed. Your Dad is lucky to have such a devoted son.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Rolf and Dave,

Thanks very much for your kind comments.

Mom and Dad did indeed really like the board and.....everyone generally liked it until.....they saw how it opened up and then they were amazed.

Isn't it funny how fairly simple things just tweak the human mind in such a way as to create wonder. I find it amazing.

Thanks again for looking and for your very kind comments.

Ed......


----------

